# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Boorzuur poeder gebruiken bij zweetvoeten schadelijk?

## Droppiet

Beste forum leden,

Ik heb al jaren last van zweetvoeten.
Met name in de winter is dit heel vervelend omdat mijn voeten dan gewoon ijskoud worden.

Nu las ik dat boorzuur poeder helpt tegen zweetvoeten en ik heb dit besteld bij Bol.com:
http://www.bol.com/nl/p/tendo-boorzu...0000005173425/ 

Zijn er mensen die hier ervaring mee hebben? Ik las nu namelijk dat het ook schadelijk kan zijn.
Maar volgens mij is dit ''schadelijke'' voor vrouwen die het gebruiken tegen vaginale schimmels?
Wil graag weten of dit ook gevaarlijk kan zijn bij je voeten?


Thnx

----------

